# Vaginal tear repair CPT?



## jweyand (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone know how to code this?! Within global of TAH..

Dx: torn vaginal cuff with pneumoperitoneum

Proc: Diag laparoscopy w/repair of vaginal defect

Findings: 1.5 cm defect at vaginal apex, extended into peritoneal cavity.

Thanks!


----------

